# How much does your 13-15 month old sing?



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

DS (almost 14mos) really likes to sing. He will sing with music (and dance) and he will even sing when there is no music. He just randomly sings. My MIL said she has never seen a child his age sing as much as he does. So I am wondering, how much does your toddler sing? Is a lot of singing at this age normal? Or does my DS seem to have an inclination towards music and singing?


----------



## Wittyone (May 11, 2005)

13 months...no singing, likes to dance and clap to music...bet that singing is cute!


----------



## egarcia76 (Aug 1, 2006)

DD is 22 mos old, but she sang A LOT at 13/14 mos. She's still doing it and seems to remember melodies very, very well. The other day she randomly started singing a Spanish song she hadn't heard in at least a couple of months.

I've read that musical aptitude can show itself in very early toddlerhood. We're starting to look into music classes; perhaps you all should, too!


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

My little man (17 months) has been singing a lot since about 12 months or so but both of his parents are musicians and he comes to our practices and gigs. He was also an early talker (but a late walker).

It sounds like you may have a little musician in the family! Take him to lots of music events and give him lots of instruments to try. I also highly recommend Music Together classes. Happy music making!!!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My 14 month old DD LOVES music, but as for actual SINGING - all she sings is "OHHHHHHHHHHHH, HAT...OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, HAT!" (Barney's "A silly hat.")


----------



## peachpie (Jan 25, 2007)

awww sounds so sweet. ds is nearly 16 months and loves to groove but doesn't do anything I'd call singing. He is just now becoming quite a mimic-- for example, dd is into knock-knock jokes and ds will make sounds that fit the "tempo" of a knock-knock with her.

So, I'd say your ds has an early start. Enjoy singing together!


----------



## Ethan*sMom (May 25, 2007)

wahhh... no singing from my DS. Being a singer myself, I hope that it's not an indication that he won't be able to sing on key when he's older! Of course, DS wasn't even talking then either. He didn't have his first word until late 18 months/almost 19 months old. At 2 1/2 he is just now putting 2 and 3 words together.

Now he's starting to sing, if you want to call it that. There's not much change in pitch. And it's only 2 or 3 words to the song.


----------



## Bella Catalina (Aug 19, 2006)

My almost 14mth old doesn't even clap yet! He doesn't dance, though occasionally I will see him bobbing up and down but I'm not sure if he's dancing or what. I really should play more music for him. He's talking up a storm but DH and I are generally the only ones who get anything he says, and he's walking, but no singing here either.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

No singing from my 13 mo old ds. Lots of dancing, though. And lots of shouting.

How adorable is that, singing toddlers!!!


----------



## JessSC (Jan 26, 2007)

My two year old has been singing ever since he started talking at a year !







He's got an uncanny ear for remembering melodies. He needs to hear a melody about three times before he can hum it well. A few more times than he has the words down.

He dances spastically, poor guy! And doesn't clap much. But boy does he love to sing! Mostly lullabies, too


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

No singing, but he's not really into the verbal stuff yet. He bops his head from side to side which I guess is his "dancing" and claps his hands. Pretty darn cute I think!


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ethan*sMom* 
Of course, DS wasn't even talking then either. He didn't have his first word until late 18 months/almost 19 months old.

Although I say my son sings, its not real words. He doesn't really talk yet. He says dog, or "da" while doing the sign for dog. And then copies several words after we say them. But doesn't actually talk yet, so doesn't use real words when he sings. But he babbles/baby talks a lot and sings words that are uknown to us. It really is sweet! I love to hear him sing! "Ahh...bah...."







It is definitely different then his talking babbling voice. Variance in pitch and everything. And I can ask him to sing, and he starts singing. Or hears music and starts singing. Or just randomly starts singing to the music in his head!

We aren't real musical so he doesn't get it from us. But he does hear music in the car and in our house on the radio. And then weekly at church.


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

My 17 mos old was singing and rocking her baby to sleep yesterday...wish I'd had a camera







!


----------



## Tennesseemommy (Feb 9, 2007)

My 14 mo ds sings often. I cant sing worth a flip, so I'll act goofy and make up a song and he makes up his own beat an sings, too. It is a fun game in our house!


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FiddleMama* 
I also highly recommend Music Together classes. Happy music making!!!

Another musician mom *highly* recommending Music Together classes. They are the best by far!


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

What about kindermusik?


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Alex has been singing "ABC!" and "EIEIO!" for a couple months now. She just repeats those sounds over and over. She also does a lot of nonsensical babbling type songs that I guess she makes up. She mainly sings in the car when she's bored. The stuff is horrible. She is loud and cannot carry a tune AT ALL. I can only imagine how bad road trips are going to be.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

ds2 is a big singer!


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

Music Together teacher here.

It is a great sign that your ds loves to sing. He is processing *music* as another language, alongside whatever spoken languages you use at home. Encourage it! Sing to him. Dance to and with him. Do rhythm chants with him (keeping the beat in your body).

All kids are musical. All kids can achieve basic musical competence (sing in tune and move to beat). In our [American] culture, that usually happens by age five or six, if not earlier. In some cultures it happens as early as age 2-3!

I think it's important to not judge children as inherently "musical" or "non-musical." There is a difference between music achievement and music aptitude. The latter is the inborn potential for music learning and growth. It is determined biologically, as far as researchers know.

Music achievement is what we DO with that potential, and it is determined environmentally. Parents play the most important role here: if you model music-making to your child (by singing, dancing, moving to the beat, chanting in rhythm, clapping, etc.), then your child will gain the disposition to enjoy music making as well.

In fact, here's the kicker: music aptitude can actually stagnate/decline if the musical environment is not sufficiently rich. But most of us are born with a **fairly high** music aptitude. Only a small number of us are truly actually tone deaf-and conversely, only a small number of us are truly actually gifted. It's a bell curve.

So the bottom line is make music together! Have fun with it!

I should add: most kids are naturally stronger in the tonal development (singing) or in the rhythm development. BOTH areas should be encouraged and developed [even if you, as the parent, are not confident in one or the other]. Both will grow-just likely at different paces. Oh, and the growth does not follow a straight line...it is more cyclical...three steps forward, one step back, etc.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

E has always loved music but he started to 'sing' at around 11 monthes or so. SOOO cute!! Really need to tape it before it evolves.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm a music together teacher too!!
yay Music Together!!!


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enudely* 
I'm a music together teacher too!!
yay Music Together!!!

Cool!!


----------

